# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Ученые назвали 9 самых полезных недостатков внешности

## Irina

*Ученые назвали 9 самых полезных недостатков внешности*

Каждая эпоха характеризуется своими стандартами красоты. В наше время мы привыкли видеть идеалом красоты девушек с параметрами 90-60-90.
Многие девушки стремятся, во что бы то не стало соответствовать этим параметрам.
Однкао ученые считают, что идеал современной красоты это совсем не идеал женственности, женщину с такими параметрами едва ли можно считать полноценным и здоровым человеком.

Человек должен быть здоровым, как физически так и морально, главное красота духовная, а «некрасивые» физические данные иногда на самом деле свидетельствует об усиленной защите от многих болезней и заложенной природой «плодовитости».
Последние научные открытия свидетельствуют, о положительном влиянии некрасивой внешности на здоровье человека, вот некоторые из них:

1.Большая попа – наличие выдающихся ягодиц свидетельствует об очень невысоком уровне холестерина и к тому же понижает риск диабета. Одна из теорий гласит женщины с «грушевидной» фигурой – не страдают перееданием, кроме того, пышные бедра больше привлекают внимание противоположного пола, поскольку на подсознательном уровне ассоциируются с плодовитостью и крепким «интимным» здоровьем.

2.Узкие бедра – ученые из Университета Саутхэмптона доказали, что девочки, рожденные у женщин с узкими бедрами риск развития рака молочной железы почти в 3 раза ниже среднего, и повинен в этом эстроген. Как известно, высокие уровни этого гормона придают фигуре женственные формы, а заодно повышают шансы на злокачественную опухоль груди.

3.Крупные родинки - родинки на лице и теле свидетельствует о «молодости» организма на клеточном уровне, чем больше у человека родинок, тем длиннее его особые участки нашей ДНК, которые укорачиваются по мере старения.
Однако, родинки больших размеров и в большом количестве могут свидетельствовать и о повышенном риске развития рака кожи.

4.Маленькая грудь - большая грудь может стать непомерной нагрузкой для женского позвоночника, а это постепенно приведет к хроническим болям, грыжам, компрессионным переломам и т. п. Кроме того, что маленькие груди обладают большей чувствительностью

5.Большой нос - чем больше нос, тем сильнее естественная защита организма от бактерий и аллергенов, так как именно через носоглотку зараза и пыльца в основном попадают к нам в организм, чем длиннее будет этот путь, тем сложнее микробам добраться до пункта «назначения».

6.Широкие лодыжки - жировые отложения в нижней части туловища предохраняют женщин от лишних килограммов выше, в частности, на талии и вокруг живота. Тем временем, наличие избыточного жира в поясничной области считается фактором риска для развития диабета, сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний и инфаркта.

7.Толстые пальцы - исследователи определили, что короткие пальцы природа специально создала для того, чтобы человек мог быстро бегать и долго не уставать, то есть быть идеальным охотником и легко избегать опасности.

8.Большие уши - крупные ушные раковины хуже проводят звук и снижают воздействие на барабанную перепонку. А так как звуковые волны всю жизнь давят на органы слуха не так интенсивно, последние не успевают «изнашиваться» и с возрастом у вас очень мало шансов потерять слух.

9.Короткие ноги – люди с короткими ногами менее расположены к переломам и трещинам. А также имеют пониженный риск развития остеопороза.

----------

